# Need to rehome Pippin - young male Rex (California)



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

As a couple of you may have seen the few posts I've made about my boys, Pippin is just not getting along with one of the other boys. I believe they are too old for it to be hormonal (Pippin is only 9 months old maybe), and they have never really gotten along, but lately they are getting into a lot of arguments with each other. Both boys are fine with the other rats, these two just don't seem to like each other. There have been no fights or major violence, no injuries at all. Just a lot of chasing, sidling, pinning, puffing, boxing and squeaking. I don't want it to get worse and I don't want either of them to get too stressed out, and I also don't want to neuter since I really don't think it's hormonal and it wouldn't change their relationship. I feel he is perfectly fine living with other rats, he just happens to not get along with this one particular boy. I feel like he might be happier to find a better mischief to join.

He's on the small side and we picked him out of a feeder bin as a baby. He was originally from a breeder who suddenly had to drop her hobby and gave all her babies to a local pet shop to be used as feeder rats. He is agouti hooded with scruffy rex fur and very nice markings. He's a little shy and doesn't seem to like being held very much, but he is friendly and curious and always likes to come up to the bars of the cage with the other boys to see us when we say hi and gives us kisses on our hands. He also gets REALLY excited for treats.

If anyone might be interested in a young male rex, please let me know! He really is a good boy, I want him to be happy in his own home without stress from another grumpy ratty.


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am interested I live on point mugu naval base in California, so I might not be two far from you, I have two boys that are eight months old and would love to get them another friend.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

That's great he has someone interested in him already! 

I'm in the Bay Area of California, and it looks like where you are is way in Southern California so it might be a little too far unfortunately  From what I remember, it takes me about 5 hours to drive down to LA area.


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

I am still interest


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sorry last post I sent to early. I am still interested, just have to find a good time to make it out there, It would make a nice little vacation for my pregnant wife and two daughters. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are a few pictures.


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

The last picture is so cute.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, he is definitely a cute baby! Whenever I look at that picture all I can think of is "Sherlock Pips" hehe. It's hard to even see him as an adult, he still looks like a little baby to me.  

Lilmoe46, I sent you a PM by the way with more information about Pippin. Please respond whenever you can, you seem like he'd have a happy home with you!


----------



## lilmoe46 (Apr 10, 2013)

Here are some pics of my boys. Their names are Jax and Logan.















Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Aww they are so sweet looking! And your cage looks fantastic. I hope Pippin will get a long well with your two babies


----------



## roaringsnail (Aug 1, 2013)

Looks adorable! Wish I could. I just explore the adoption section to moon over how cute they are *sigh*


----------

